# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Παγοθραυστικά πλοία (Ice Breaker Ship)

## mastrovasilis

¶λλο ένα πλοίο ειδικών αποστολών είναι τα παγωθραυστικά.

Το Παγοθραυστικό (ice breaker) είναι ειδικής κατασκευής και ιδιαιτέρου τύπου πλοίο.

Η ναυπηγική ιδιαιτερότητά του είναι συνήθως στην ενισχυμένη οξεία πλώρη του δια της οποίας και χρησιμοποιείται τόσο στη διάνοιξη και διατήρηση θαλασσίων οδών, «πλώιμων πόρων», σε θαλάσσιες περιοχές που καταλαμβάνονται από στρώμα πάγου όσο και για την απελευθέρωση πλοίων που έχουν παγιδευτεί από πάγους.

Τα παγοθραυστικά ανάλογα με το αντικείμενο και τον σκοπό χρήσης τους διακρίνονται σε ερευνητικά (επιστημονικά), εμπορικά (απεγκλωβισμού σκαφών και τροφοδοσίας αποκλεισμένων περιοχών) καθώς και σε πολεμικά. Η ναυπήγηση αυτών των σκαφών ξεκίνησε όταν η έλικα παραμέρισε οριστικά τους τροχούς και μάλιστα όταν ο περίφημος Ρώσος ναύαρχος Μακάρωφ επελήφθηκε της ναυπήγησης παρόμοιων πλοίων με βάσει τα ναυπηγικά σχέδια του παγοθραυστικού «Ερμάκ» (1902-1903) με θαυμάσια αποτελέσματα.

Η έλικα των παγοθραυστικών είναι προφυλαγμένη εντός σιδερένιου δακτυλίου, ενώ η τρόπιδα είναι κεκλιμένη με μικρό πρωραίο και μέγιστο πρυμναίο βύθισμα. Η πλώρη των παγοθραυστικών είναι πολύ ενισχυμένη και παλαιότερα οδοντωτή, ώστε υπό την ισχυρή πρόωση του πλοιου αυτό να ανέρχεται στο παγόστρωμα, αφού προηγουμένως το έχουν «πριονίσει» οι οδόντες της πρωραίας τρόπιδας, δημιουργώντας έτσι γραμμή «μικράς αντίστασης», στην οποία το παγόστρωμα θραύεται στη συνέχεια από το βάρος του πλοίου.

Στολίσκους παγοθραυστικών πλοίων διαθέτουν οι Χώρες εκείνες που στις θάλασσές τους εμφανίζονται πάγοι όπως ο Καναδάς, η Ρωσία, οι ΗΠΑ, η Φιλανδία κλπ.
Για τις παραπάνω Χώρες οι στόλοι των παγοθραυστικών αποτελούν ιδιαίτερο οικονομικό κεφάλαιο αφού η παρουσία τους συνιστά απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση της διατήρησης της Ναυτιλίας στο Βορρά.

πηγή. wikipedia

Και μερικές φωτό.
icebreaker-006.jpg

nuclear-icebreaker.jpg

Thorbjoern(1996)_isbryder.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## tankerman

Πολυ σωστα οσα μας αναφερει ο συναδερφος μαστροβασιλης. θα ηθελα να προσθεσω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι τα πολυ μεγαλα παγοθραυστικα τα οποια μπορει να βρισκονται επι πολλους μηνες σε αποστολη ειναι πυρινοκινητα (ο λογος ειναι η τεραστια αυτονομια) η αυτονομια αυτη δεν  αφορα μονο την ενεργεια αλλα και την τροφοδοσια του πληρωματος π.χ το παγοθραυστικο antartica εχει και προτυπες καλιεργειες λαχανικων σε τεραστιους θαλαμους με υπερειωδη ακτινοβολια.

επισυναπτω μερικες φωτογραφιες με τον πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα σε τομη καθως και το σχεδιο ολης της εγκαταστασης της παραγωγης εργου απο τον αντιδραστηρα ως την προπελα

1.ραβδοι ελεγχου
2.μονωση αντιδραστηρα
3. αντλια κυκλοφοριας
4. γενητρια ατμου
5 κελυφος πυρινα 
6.καυσιμο αντιδραστηρα
7.υδωρ μονωσης


Υ.Γ επιδη μερικες φορες εμεις οι μηχανικοι του εμπορικου ναυτικου τυχανει να ειμαστε και επιστημονες

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Ρωσία καθέλκυσε το μεγαλύτερο και ισχυρότερο παγοθραυστικό του κόσμου [Βίντεο]*

90
ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ

Facebook
Twitter
Google+

E-mail








Αποφασισμένη να πατήσει πόδι στον απέραντο ορυκτό πλούτο της Αρκτικής, *η Ρωσία καθέλκυσε το μεγαλύτερο και ισχυρότερο παγοθραυστικό του κόσμου*, ένα πυρηνοκίνητο πλοίο ικανό να περνά μέσα από πάγους πάχους τριών μέτρων.
Το παγοθραυστικό Arktika καθελκύστηκε την Πέμπτη σε λιμάνι της Αγίας Πετρούπολης στη Βαλτική παρουσία εκπροσώπων της κυβέρνησης, αναφέρει το Sputnik News.
To *Arktika*, με μήκος 173 μέτρα και εκτόπισμα 33.540 τόνων, προγραμματίζεται να αναχωρήσει για το πρώτο ταξίδι του το 2017, αφού πρώτα εφοδιαστεί με καύσιμα για τους δύο πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες του.
Τα ναυπηγεία της ρωσικής United Shipbuilding Corp. έχουν εξασφαλίσει συμβόλαιο 84,4 δισ. ρουβλιών (1,2 δισ. δολάρια) για την κατασκευή του Arktika και ενός ακόμα παγοθραυστικού της ίδιας κλάσης.
Όπως επισημαίνει το αμερικανικό NPR, η Ρωσία διαθέτει σήμερα περίπου 27 παγοθραυστικά, συγκριτικά με μόλις δύο για την αμερικανική ακτοφυλακή.
Ένα από τα δύο αμερικανικά παγοθραυστικά έγινε το 2015 το πρώτο αμερικανικό σκάφος επιφανείας που φτάνει ασυνόδευτο στον Βόρειο Πόλο.
Λίγες εβδομάδες νωρίτερα η Μόσχα είχε υποβάλει αίτημα στον ΟΗΕ για αναγνώριση κυριαρχικών δικαιωμάτων σε μια αχανή περιοχή της Αρκτικής που περιλαμβάνει και τον πόλο.
Η ραγδαία ταχύτητα με την οποία λιώνουν οι πολικοί πάγοι, λόγω της κλιματικής αλλαγής, ζεσταίνουν το ενδιαφέρον των γύρω χωρών για τον ορυκτό πλούτο της Αρκτικής, ο οποίος εκτιμάται ότι αντιστοιχεί έως και στο ένα τέταρτο των ανεξερεύνητων κοιτασμάτων πετρελαίου και φυσικού αερίου. Ανοίγει επίσης την όρεξη των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών για την αξιοποίηση των νέων θαλάσσιων δρόμων όπως το λεγόμενο Βορειοδυτικό Πέρασμα και το Βορειοανατολικό Πέρασμα.
Οι κλιματολόγοι προβλέπουν εξάλλου ότι σε λίγα χρόνια η Αρκτική θα μετατρέπεται σε απέραντη θάλασσα τα καλοκαίρια.
Για να γίνει δεκτό το ρωσικό αίτημα από την Επιτροπή για τα Όρια της Ηπειρωτικής Υφαλοκρηπίδας του ΟΗΕ, η Ρωσία θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι η επίμαχη περιοχή του Βόρειου Πόλου είναι φυσική γεωλογική επέκταση της ηπειρωτική υφαλοκρηπίδας της, όπως προβλέπει η Συνθήκη για το Νόμο της Θάλασσας του ΟΗΕ -την οποία πάντως δεν έχουν υπογράψει οι ΗΠΑ.
Το ίδιο όμως υποστηρίζουν ο Καναδάς και η Δανία, στην οποία ανήκει το νησί της Γροιλανδίας.
Σε μια προκλητική κίνηση που εξόργισε τον Καναδά και τις ΗΠΑ, δύο ρωσικά υποβρύχια ύψωσαν τη ρωσική σημαία στο βυθό του Βόρειου Πόλου το 2007.
Έκτοτε η Ρωσία έχει ενισχύει τη στρατιωτική παρουσία της στην Αρκτική.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------

